# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_10SD released.Massive update for LG Android phones.

## mohamed73

New software - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.10SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added support for LG L02D,L07C,P920,P920H,P925,P925G,P925P,P929,P970,P9  70G,P970H,P970N,
   P990,P990H,P990HN and P993.
 - direct unlock, IMEI and BT changing, eeprom reading - writing and factory reset are supported.
   Flashing is not supported yet.

----------

